# The Chemical Brothers - Further



## Ben_j (Mar 30, 2010)

The Chemical Brothers have officially announced the release of their 7th album in June.
It will be called "Further" and will feature 8 tracks in the style of their infamous Electronic Battle Weapons. Each track will have a video, and a special edition will be released in DVD.

I dunno if there are any other Chemical Brothers fans here, but I'm really excited right now !

A few videos of tracks expected to be on this album :

at 3:02 in that video :


----------



## jesterscourt (Mar 30, 2010)

I feel terrible that the only Chemical Brothers that I can think of is on the X-Files Fight the Future soundtrack from the late 90's.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 30, 2010)

Last thing they did that was any good was Surrender.  Every album since got worse.


----------



## Ben_j (Mar 30, 2010)

Hadriano said:
			
		

> Last thing they did that was any good was Surrender.  Every album since got worse.


you make me a sad panda


----------



## Ben_j (Apr 19, 2010)

Escape Velocity :


New (awesome) track they played at Milano :


----------



## GolenSun550 (Apr 20, 2010)

Ben_j said:
			
		

> Escape Velocity :
> 
> 
> New (awesome) track they played at Milano :


Enjoy your time.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 5, 2010)

Finally got round to listening to the new album.

Fucking great!  They've gone back to what they do best and its probably the finest dance records I've heard for years.


----------

